# Cube 3x3x3 last layer CECE method



## WonderDrow (Oct 10, 2014)

*Cube 3x3x3 last layer CECE & OLL-PLL methods*

Hi cubers and cube enthousiasts.

Here is a one page solution for the last layer of a Rubik's cube. 
I figured this might be helpfull for someone who knows the beginners method and want to speed up his/her game.

cube_3x3x3_last_layer_CECE_method.pdf

For comparison's sake, here's a one page solution using the OLL/PLL 4-Look method :
cube_3x3x3_last_layer_OLL-PLL_4-Look.pdf

Comments are welcome.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 10, 2014)

Rearranged OLL+PLL right?


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 10, 2014)

Sort off. 
As I understand it, the 4-Look OLL/PLL means that you Orient - Orient - Permutate - Permutate. 
While this method can be seen as a Conditional Permutate - Orient&Permutate - Orient - Permutate.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 11, 2014)

why not F R U R' U' F' and F U R U' R' F' for edge orientation? P


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think this is just CFCE with 4LLL will be better than this method. 2LCLL will use nine algorithms, and 2LELL will use seven, with a total of 16. But in my opinion, CFOP with 4LLL is still the most beginner-friendly.


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> why not F R U R' U' F' and F U R U' R' F' for edge orientation? P



Because combining those 2 algo's leads to a null algo


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 11, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I think this is just CFCE with 4LLL will be better than this method. 2LCLL will use nine algorithms, and 2LELL will use seven, with a total of 16. But in my opinion, CFOP with 4LLL is still the most beginner-friendly.



I kinda agree. The concept of 4LLL is easier to grasp and it's probably better suited as a stepping stone to full OLL/PLL.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

Ugh I don't get this. What's the first step meant to do? CO?


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 11, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Ugh I don't get this. What's the first step meant to do? CO?



CP


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 12, 2014)

So is the first step basically 2 look CPEOLL with CP done first? I'm a little confused, since fruruf is a digswap EO alg. And while I don't have a cube in front of me, the CO algs don't look like they are 2GLL.

Edit: I understand now. You bring the cube to either a diagswap or pure case, and you use algs for those accordingly. That's actually a pretty interesting approach, albeit not that practical.


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, at some point with a 4-Look method you need to check which corners need to move. 
This demonstrates that you can already do that corner permutation at the first look. 

And you only need to know the Niklas algo for that. 
(Those others in step 1 are mostly to avoid the boredom of only 1 algo)


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 25, 2014)

Included an extra pdf  to the post.


----------

